

Uncrunched: San Francisco or Palo Alto? - mhunter
http://uncrunched.com/2012/02/21/san-francisco-or-palo-alto/

======
gms
I'm puzzled as to why this took so long to happen. It's an acknowledged fact
among most young people that living in a city is preferable to the hollow
suburbs.

Does anyone have any ideas?

